# Flying with your Golden



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

For those of you who have done it or know anything about it: 

I am moving from California to the East Coast (OHMIGOD!!) for the first time in my life. We are starting to think about getting Charlie ready for the flight, seeing the vet, etc.....

Is there anything specific I should know or be aware of? Any big learnings from people out there who have done it before? I've read about temperature concerns etc, but have you sedated your dog or not? I know some airlines won't allow it, but I don't know what I should be looking for. 

I am very nervous to transfer Charlie because he can get very agitated in new unknown situations. Specifically, I am nervous about the before and after periods IN the airport - he can't be near children at all, especially when he's nervous. How has the experience been for you? 

I have no idea what to expect!!! Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I know there is no way I would fly any of my dogs anywhere. I would be driving. I have never done it though, so maybe someone else has some positive experience.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Just bumping this back up in case anyone has anything to add.....

TM - is there a specific reason you're against flying your dogs if you had to?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I've flown with my goldens several times. The airlines don't like you to sedate them because it changes their respiration. A few things to consider: 

1. Choose only a nonstop flight. You don't want anything to happen while changing planes. 
2. Choose early morning if possible. Typically if delays happen in airline schedules, they aren't first thing in the morning. 
3. Check with your airline far in advance to confirm the crate size, bedding required, etc. You'll also need a health certificate from your vet. 
4. Do some research on the various airlines' pet transportation histories and policies. Continental, for example, has an excellent reputation. In fact, here in Houston they even bought their own kennel facility to accomodate pets that need to overnight before continuing on another flight. 
5. The day of travel, tell the agents and the flight attendants that you have a live animal boarding. Ask that the pilot give you confirmation that he has been boarded before take-off. Pilots must sign off that there is a live animal onboard so that they can take appropriate precautions. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I fly dogs all the time. It's no big deal. I flew my dogs to Europe and back multiple times. They are fine... show dogs fly every weekend in a lot of cases.

I do wonder how you are getting everything you own, though, from CA to the east- moving company? Because if anyone is making a drive- I would choose to drive OVER to fly. However, if you need to fly him, just be careful of the temps, time of day, and secure the crate very well. 

Tell them he is fearful- make it CLEAR... tape a sign on the crate saying "DO NOT OPEN DOOR UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES- FRIGHTENED DOG, WILL RUN" or something. I would rather my dog pee in his crate than get killed- so I always instruct and inform - DO NOT walk my dog. DO NOT open that door. They give water with a watering can through the bars into the regulation dish, so that's not a worry.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I flew my boy,3 times to Paris,FR without any problems but i was on the same plane as the dog.
Did it,in the summer!.Make sure the crate is big enough or they will make you buy a new one.The dog must be standing confortably and must be able to turn easily.Teach yr dog to drink from a bottle.Get a ventilator.
Never had a problem.Dog was well taken care of.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

THANK YOU so much for your replies! I've been having nightmares about doing this to poor Charles, so I do feel a little bit better. 

Driving is not out of the question yet, but we are having to do this in two separate batches, 1 in august when I move, and 1 in December when my husband moves. Since I will be moving to an apt (from our house) for the 4 months I am on my own, it is easier for me to fly, and just ship the few things I need. But driving is still an option, we haven't figured it all out yet. 

BM - thank you for the note about Continental. And about talking to the pilot - I've read that on different websites, but I was thinking, are they really going to care? Or even let me talk to the pilot?? Knowing you've done it helps.

ACC- thank you about the note about sticking a sign on the crate, regarding his fear. That should help a lot!

G&H - I am going to buy the crate now to get him used to it, and will def teach him to drink from the bottle. I KNOW he doesn't know how to do that because he always comes back from the groomers parched - and they give him a bottle. 

THanks again!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Sashac: If you can't talk to the pilot directly (sometimes they are busy with their pre-flight), find the lead flight attendant as you board and request that they ask the pilot on your behalf. If you get to the gate early enough, you may actually catch the pilot before he gets on the plane.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Every time I fly the dogs has a dish attached to the door- this is required by airline regulations- and it can be filled with a watering can, so no bottle is needed


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I've heard people say that they will put a zip tie on the door of the crate to prevent it from being opened (short of an emergency when someone cuts the tie). My agility instructor flies from Los Angeles to Canada with his dogs all the time and he said that's what he does.

Friends of mine who fly dogs also take red duct tape and tape giant arrows on the crate in a "this end up" sort of way. I've also heard people say that they take the water dish and freeze it the night before so that the dog has water that melts over time vs. a bowl that spills in transit.

Most people that I know are against sedation.

-S


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I flew Daisy once from the West Coast to the East Coast. If I had to do it all over again, I wouldn't. It was too stressful. So many things can go wrong and the big dogs, they have to go in cargo. It's very loud in there and your dog is alone. 

I opted for sedation. But I tried the sedatives on her over the course of several days, under the guidance of a vet, to find exactly the right dose. So I knew how she would take it, I didn't have to worry about that part. 
But I was so stressed putting her through that, I took one for myself LOL 

The flight pet attendants were very good. Each time they boarded Daisy on the plane (we had one connecting flight), they would bring me a card that told me Daisy was safely on board (and sleeping  ). When we had a layover, they let me sit with her (still in her crate of course) in the airport waiting area. That was the best.

Then when we landed our final time and I was able to let her out of her crate, she was her normal crazy self again, like nothing had ever happened.

I wouldn't do it again though, unless I absolutely HAD to. I'm too much of a worry wart. I don't like anyone else handling my dog :no:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I have never flown with a pet.*

If I could take my Golden Retrievers as "carryon luggage" and have them with me, perhaps I would. I don't want them tramatized and I don't trust the airlines. Once I was promised a place for my 2 week old baby (human) to rest near me. I had to ask quite a few times for it and I finally got it shortly before landing. I was given a dinner to eat. They seemed clueless how I should eat it with two babies and no adult to help me! I moved once and the Golden that I had was in the car.


----------



## zrf (Mar 19, 2017)

Maggie Rizer's Golden Retriever Dies on Airline Flight


----------

